# Buckmaster scopes and very good day shooting



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I put three new buckmaster scopes on my rifles. On my 22-250 Ruger Target grey and my Mark V Custom 300WBY I put the 6-18x40mm SF BDC and on my Kimber 8400 Montana I put the 4.5-14x40mm SF BDC. Now I got up at 5:30am got myself and exquipment ready loaded up and was set up by 7:30am and ready to shoot. I wanted to use the cool of the morning to keep barrel temp down and so I would shoot one starting with the 300WBY and then the 30-06 and finish the rotation with my 22-250. Now I think it is better to take one rifle and just work with it or maybe two because the difference in trigger, recoil, and fit of each rifle is different and that means there has to be a lot of control with my shooting technique. My new loads for my 30-06 that I was trying were not satidfactory and I will have to work on those. My 22-250 trying new loads with the 53 TSX were ok but need work. Now not many times in my life have I shot a group like I did today. Only one other time have I done so and that was with a Savage 116 7mmSTW which will be the first picture I show. Then I will show the 22-250 group on a 22 target so you can get a perspective just how phenominal the group out of my 300WBY really is. Then you will see the 300WBY group that I shot at 200yds which I think needs some work. It was the last group of the day and I was getting tired and not focusing as well as when I shot the first group at 100yds with the 300WBY.

Here is the 7mmSTW tagret









Here is the 22-250 target









Here is the 300WWBY target I got a close as I could so you could see it and the stain is from the wet board early in the morning.









Here is the 300WBY at 200yds









Yes, it was a good shooting day. :sniper:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Let me say concerning the Buckmaster Scopes on all three rifles. They are impressive for the money I spent. Now I like to shoot and I don't like a scope being a problem when I am working so hard on getting my loads just right. I will have to say that I shot a tigther group which you see on this thread than I did with the same load posted on another thread that was .334" using a Leupold VX-III Boone and Crockett. To be fair the Leupold was a 3.5-10x40mm and of course the Buckmaster was a 6-18x40mm SF BDC and I had better target picture with the Buckmaster and I know that is why I made an exagerated hole with three shots. But it really stood out at 200yds. This is good glass, easy to sight in, and tuly moves right where it is suppose to. I would recommend the Buckmaster scope to any of my friends. I can't wait to knock something dead this coming hunting season. This is going to be fun even if the target is far off. Great scopes. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Wish I could afford a Buckmaster 6-18x40SF BDC for my 300WM. I like the Bushnell Elite 4200 4-16x40AO that is on it, but not as well as I like the Buckmaster. I don't dare make any major purchases right now, because there are a lot of rumors about layoffs at the plant where I work.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> Wish I could afford a Buckmaster 6-18x40SF BDC for my 300WM. I like the Bushnell Elite 4200 4-16x40AO that is on it, but not as well as I like the Buckmaster. I don't dare make in major purchases right now, because there are a lot of rumors about layoffs at the plant where I work.


Hey, I will keep that in prayer and I hope you don't get laid off. Let me know how that goes. :beer:


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

sounds like a good day shooting. hows the recoil of a weatherby 300 id say ur wore out right now.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

No, that was not the reason I was tired sense I have a banzer muzzle break that makes it more comfortable to shot with a 180gr than my three 06's I own. It was all the work, with targets, cleaning, shooting different rifles that made me mentally tired and affected focus. My 300WBY custom is easy to shoot but my Ruger #1 in 300WBY mag is not a joy to shoot but it does not have a muzzle break either.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh i see well i hope you have good ear muffs lol a 300 WBY through a muzzle brake probably sounds like a thunder clap from hell.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The banzer muzzle break is not that loud since they use the angel of the first holes are angled to the front forcing noise out in front of the barrel. My 22" 06 using a hot load is as loud as my 300 in preception to my ears when hunting. I really am glad I chose the banzer break. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah its probably not loud to the shooter but the guys around you have blood coming out of their ears!! :lol:

That would be a handy little item to have when the a$$ clowns show up. Let loose a couple rounds and their gansta butts would be taking a hike!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well put, wonder where you had been lately, miss your humor and your special way of putting things, cool :lol: :lol: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Working.....alway working. :wink: Yeah right! :lol:

Actually I've been trying to get my FN to shoot like its suppose to. Its a VERY long story, one I don't like talking about! :******: The accuracy with that thing was getting worse and worse. I did a lot of research and talked to a lot of people and ended up sending it back to the factory. I've found that they have been plagued with bad barrels. I'm NOT very happy.

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... Post217783

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... 59&gonew=0

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... 89&gonew=0


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Truly sorry that you are experiencing this kind of trouble. When manufactures check a barrel and find it is not quite straight and then try and bend it to straighten it to bring it in to specs you will not have an accurate barrel. Once the barrel heats at all it is back to its original finished shape and that is why Sako and other major manufactures of rifles and barrel will classify a not quite in spec barrel a second or in Sako and other factory will recycle them. Of course I am not saying that is what happened to your barrel. Let me know if you ever find out why the barrel is no good. By the way on a custom 30-06 Ackley Imp. the first barrel we order was a Douglas and it was a bad barrel. First one we had ever had from them that was bad. We order a Lilja barrel and settled that problem. later :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks. Oh I plan on finding out what is going on and I WILL follow up on it! I didn't spend 2400 for a 1 MOA rifle. (on the average, it has shot a little better in the past) Hell, my freaking little AR shoots .75. :eyeroll: This is very frustrating for me. The worse part is it sounds like its going to be a while. I guess I don't know for sure yet because I just sent it back on the 20th.

Yep the Nightforce is homeless as of right now. Hey, maybe I should put it on the AR. :lol: That would be funny as hell! The scope would be bigger than the rifle!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy,

Trade that lousy FN for a Savage, your troubles will be over.  

If that NF needs a new home..........I'm only 90 miles away. 8) :wink:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRR............ :******: :******: :******:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

beartooth said:


> It was all the work, with targets, cleaning, shooting different rifles that made me mentally tired and affected focus.


Couldn't have been the fumes from the cleaning solvents, could it?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> beartooth said:
> 
> 
> > It was all the work, with targets, cleaning, shooting different rifles that made me mentally tired and affected focus.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

beartoothHey said:


> Beartooth,
> 
> Keep your prayers with me this week. There is a 10% chance of getting laid off on Saturday 7/07/07. Isn't that supposed to be a lucky day? I know I am a bit of a pessimist, but I believe there is a 80% chance I'll get laid off in the next 6 months if I make it past next week. My employer is going through a major "restructureing". I have a good feeling that I won't be one of the ones to go next week, but because of the restructuring, my job will likely move to another country soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey man, you bet I will and that would be so cool to work for CCI/Speer in Lewiston, Idaho. WOW!!! That is the only primer I use with my magnum rifles, I have better luck than with Fed, Rem, or Win. You get that in Idaho, lets get together and hunt, I will come up there and we will. Can't shoot for a couple of weeks due to job and waiting for a new rifle. Look at my new post when it comes up. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe the job I have applied for is in an expansion of their primer production facility. What a match. I don't hardly even know that there are other primer manufactureres. CCI may be the only primer I have ever used.

As for getting together and hunting, the Lewiston area has arguably the best Whitetail hunting in Idaho, so I be happy to host you on a hunt.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

That would really be cool. Do they have to draw or can tags be bought over the counter?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

OTC. I've never had to hunt more than 1 day to fill may tag there. Sometimes I do hunt more than one day, but I've never had to.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> I didn't spend 2400 for a 1 MOA rifle. (on the average, it has shot a little better in the past)


Holy cow, that would have bought 6 Savages. Sorry, just gotta bust on you a bit!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:******:  :******:  :******:

All I can say is when it comes back it better shoot!! If not:

http://www.gaprecision.net/content/crusader.php

And yes, I WILL talk all kinds of SH!T about FN if they don't do me right!! :evil:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> :ticked:  :ticked:  :ticked:
> 
> All I can say is when it comes back it better shoot!! If not:
> 
> ...


Now if we could just talk George into building the crusader on a SAVAGE action............... 8)   

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OH MY!!! Now that is a stretch.......  :lol:


----------

